# Ears



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sure this question has been posted on here a thousand times before, but I can't find a threat related to this. Does anyone know if the beige discoloration on ears eventually goes away? And if it does usually go away, at what age? Mia's ears as you can see in the picture are a little beige in spots and I hope it goes away. Anything you can tell me will be appreciated. Also would a whitening shampoo help?

Thanks!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Some do and some don't.

Sparkle and Jellybean were always really white with no tan at all. Cupcake had a little bit of tan which disappeared at 5 months. Cookie also had some tan on her ears which disappeared at 5 months. Nibbler has a little patch of color on his back which faded a lot but you can still see a little.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes if fades away. Sometimes it appears to fade away as the hair on the top of the 
head grows down over the ears covering the tan part.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee is a year and still has the beige on her ears. I dont think Jett has any beige.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with Brit, I noticed when Bella's hair was longer I didn't notice the tan in her ears or the small patch on her back, as much. I have noticed that either Sir Micro's and Bella's tan has faded slightly since we got them.

I wonder why some fade and some do not, and when the fading stops. I don't expect Micro or Bella to ever be snow white but sure would enjoy the tan going all away on their ears.

Thanks for starting this thread.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is 1 year and almost 5 months now and his never went away. But like mentioned above the hair on top of his head grew over it and so it looks less of the lemon color, but all you have to do is lift up the top hair to see it is slightly lemon color as always







Whitening shampoo won't make it go away because it is not dirt or a stain, it is the color of the hair. Some do grow out the lemon color on the ears while others don't, you never know if it will or not...time will tell







I think it's part of our littlemans charm


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di is 6 months and her ears have some beige on them...It is very light and can't even be seen in most pictures...I don't know if it will go away or not but it don't matter to me if it does or doesn't I love her no matter


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

When I brought Sophie home in Feburary, the lemon markings as they call it were rather dark. I have used a whitener on her when we wash her but I think just with time her "lemon markings"will disappear and if they don't, we still love her just the same.


----------

